# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Проблемы при работе с почтой

## roadtoheaven

Столкнулся с такой проблеммой: при пересылки почты теряются вложения (т.е. мне приходит письмо с вложением, выбераю переслать его, пересылаю, и пользователю приходит письмо без вложения), работаю в Outlooke, на сервере стоит MDaemon. Подскажите в чём может быть проблемма.

----------


## kak_tak

у меня была точно такая штука, когда еще на корбиине был (сейчас уже НКС давно) и + еще иногда просто сам файл не хотел прикрепляться. При переустановке системы всё прошло, думаю, что это скорее всего был вирус.

----------


## alexsey_k

лучше пользоваться bat, вот ссылка на последнюю версия http://depositfiles.com/files/buwo9f8oq

----------

